# Snow, the UK and wankers...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

FFS, we have had a maximum of 6in of snow.

My TT can get through anything as long as it doesn't make my front spoiler a plough.

With common sense anyone can deal with the 'devil' snow'- not least you guys with quattro. Why is it we have knob ends on here who seem incapable?

The TT is BRILLIANT in the snow. Traction is unreal BUT braking undoes it all.

FFS sake Power on gently up a hill and use your gears downhill. Don't rely on the brakes, they will lock and then you'll shit yourself when ABS kicks your slippers.

Just get a life and get out there and learn what your car will do for you.


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

To be fair... I'm new to mine.. And just trusted it to much at a very slow speed.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

LOVE bombing up hills in mine!!!

Not so keen on going down to be honest - but I get there. Been highly amused all week at the antics of co-workers on our car park!

Ohh and quite right too about the snow plough thing! I sent the old man down the drive a couple of times in his Volvo the other night so I could get out without having to shovel it!! Got it just low enough to get the TT out!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

It's common sense.

FFS, I was a boy scout but I bombed out of that. Are people generally thick? I think people are getting so mollycoddled they have no idea.

Who knows how to make a fire here? Who can make an omlette? Who knows what to do if someone vomits blood?

Jesus... If you got stuck in the snow what would you do?


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Umm drag out the old picnic rug in the boot and stick it under the offending wheel after changing my nice boots for the Wellies that are also in the boot along with the shovel??

I dunno Rich - people are growing up stupid now, and I must be getting old. There is sooo much dumbed down stuff on the news/tv/in the media ...... I despair of the human race sometimes.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SalsredTT said:


> Umm drag out the old picnic rug in the boot and stick it under the offending wheel after changing my nice boots for the Wellies that are also in the boot along with the shovel??
> 
> I dunno Rich - people are growing up stupid now, and I must be getting old. There is sooo much dumbed down stuff on the news/tv/in the media ...... I despair of the human race sometimes.


Sal, you know what I mean though right? If you crashed and an 18 year old came up to help, you'd be grateful if they didn't get on the mobile to call their Mum for advice.

These guys are thick as shit and so 'cuddled' as to make them totally unaware.

* Bloody hell. Do a search for 'Bill Evans Trio' and get some jazz. I have some hi -res audio files I'll share with you!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sadly Rich its the same on all forums that have 4wd cars, you think its bad here you should see some of the chimps on Scoobynet posting vids of themselves swerving about all over the place on public roads

There are few good vids though that showing what a real awd :wink: system can do in snow


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Who knows how to make a fire here?


Build fire. Light fire. Poke fire with stick regularly. Simple.


rustyintegrale said:


> Who can make an omlette?


Two eggs in a pan. Wait for eggs to turn into omelette. Poke omelette with stick regularly.


rustyintegrale said:


> Who knows what to do if someone vomits blood?


Move slightly further away from them. Poke corpse with stick regularly.


rustyintegrale said:


> If you got stuck in the snow what would you do?


Walk to nearest pub.

I should write a survival book.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Forgot ya stick to walk to pub spandy lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Fuck you guys.

If i see you stuck, I'll drive past. :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Fuck you guys.
> 
> If i see you stuck, I'll drive past. :lol:


We will be fine as follow spandy to the pub rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

simno44 said:


> To be fair... I'm new to mine.. And just trusted it to much at a very slow speed.


Hold on there matey , I thot yoo waz a police driver !!!!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> Forgot ya stick to walk to pub spandy lol


Hey,,, , don't be givin spandy too much stick , ee waz only tryin to elp


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Who knows how to make a fire here?
> ...


Not usual I do this to Spandex but :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Dumbing down ,,,,,,,, don't know if anybody here knows of or even watches a programe called. " Mastermind " , a long runing BBC2 thing , prob not got the same attraction to everyone as X factor , however it was on tonite ,,, specialised subjects ,, 1, monty python ,, 2, tin tin ,,,!!!!!! Jeez , and they couldn't even get half of them ,,,, one bold student lass went for " life of lrd Nelson ,,, she got 5 right !!!!! :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

roddy said:


> Dumbing down ,,,,,,,, don't know if anybody here knows of or even watches a programe called. " Mastermind " , a long runing BBC2 thing , prob not got the same attraction to everyone as X factor , however it was on tonite ,,, specialised subjects ,, 1, monty python ,, 2, tin tin ,,,!!!!!! Jeez , and they couldn't even get half of them ,,,, one bold student lass went for " life of lrd Nelson ,,, she got 5 right !!!!! :? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Am I missing something?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes who are BBC2


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Closing down soon due to lack of interest :x


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

What pisses me off the most: temps well under freezing so you leave extra space from car in front which then gives these fucking idiot overtaking twats a space to squeeze in!!!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> What pisses me off the most: temps well under freezing so you leave extra space from car in front which then gives these fucking idiot overtaking twats a space to squeeze in!!!!!


Or the people that don't think ahead and aimlessly trundle their same route to work or whatever and get stuck because they've tried to get up or down a hill they're not equipped to deal with.


----------

